# Dukes of Hazzard & Lawful Authority



## RamistThomist (May 27, 2005)

I was just watching my favorite TV show (go figure) and I couldn't help but bring theology into it. For those of ye familiar with the show, you know that Boss Hogg (the judge) and Rosco (the Sherriff) are crooked and usually engaged in some form of lawbreaking. They always find a scapegoat in the Duke Family. Of course, all of the fun of the show is in the high speed chases between Rosco and Luke and Bo. 

So, are they really outlaws? In one sense, they are usually breaking some form of law, but is not the establishment doing that as well? Who determines lawful authority? When do citizens have a right to expose and even resist political hacks? Honestly, the good citizenry has no recourse of justice. 

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 27, 2005)

"...someday the mountain might get 'em but the law never will...fightin' the system like two modern-day Robin Hoods..."

Likewise, was Robin Hood a good guy or a bad guy?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> "...someday the mountain might get 'em but the law never will...fightin' the system like two modern-day Robin Hoods..."
> 
> Likewise, was Robin Hood a good guy or a bad guy?



Depending on the legend. If he was like the Duke boys, good!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 27, 2005)

Actually the legend of Robin Hood is most likely based upon the real life of William Wallace!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Actually the legend of Robin Hood is most likely based upon the real life of William Wallace!





Really? Interesting! Learn something new everyday.





-----------------------------------------------
Just two good old boys,
Never meaning no harm.
Beats all you ever you saw,
Been in trouble with the law
Since the day they were born.

Straightening the curves,
Flattenin the hill.
Someday the mountain
Might get them but the law never will.

Makin their way-
The only way they know how
That's just a little bit more
Than the law will allow.
Makin their way-,
The only way they know how.
That's just a little bit more
Than the law will allow.

Just two good old boys
Couldn't change if they could.
Fightin' the system like two modern-day Robin Hoods.


I liked Waylon!

[Edited on 5-28-2005 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## RamistThomist (May 27, 2005)

And today was great! They had Johnny Paycheck on at the end of it!


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 27, 2005)

It is my sincere belief that the powers of this world design shows like The Dukes of Hazzard to blur the distinction between right and wrong as a part of their larger anti-Christian worldview indoctrination plan.

A more recent example: Did anyone here see "A Shark's Tale?" A great movie family... but you can't tell me that the worldview it was pushing wasn't totally obvious.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 27, 2005)

not only that but you have the issue that Robin Hood was supportive of the true king, not the ursurper. However the ursuper was left in charge by the king....hmmm.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> It is my sincere belief that the powers of this world design shows like The Dukes of Hazzard to blur the distinction between right and wrong as a part of their larger anti-Christian worldview indoctrination plan.



Not the point. The point is the good citizens of Hazard County had no recoure to justice, for the prosecuting attorney was also the judge, so to speak. 

Perhaps Bo, Luke, Jessy, and Cooter were wrong, but the question still remains:
What constitutes lawful authority?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 27, 2005)

The Outlaw by Larry Norman

some say He was an outlaw that He roamed across the land
with a band of unschooled ruffians and a few old fishermen
no one knew just where He came from or exactly what He'd done
but they said it must be something bad that kept Him on the run

some day He was a poet that He'd stand upon the hill
and His voice could calm an angry crowd or make the waves stand still
that He spoke in many parables that few could understand
but the people sat for hours just to listen to that man

some say He was a sorceror a man of mystery
He could walk upon the water He could make a blind man see
that He conjured wine at weddings and did tricks with fish and bread
that He talked of being born again and raised people from the dead

some say a politician who spoke of being free
He was followed by the masses on the shores of galilee
He spoke out against corruption and He bowed to no decree
and they feared His strength and power so they nailed Him to a tree

some say He was the Son of God a man above all men
but He came to be a servant and to set us free from sin
and that's who i believe He was 'cause that's who i believe
and i think we should get ready 'cause it's time for us to leave


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> Not the point.



Oh, but it IS the point! You're just not seeing it! I'm telling you they're trying to make us not know right from wrong!!! Or maybe you're on their side and you're just trying to get us to put down our guard?!



> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> The point is the good citizens of Hazard County had no recoure to justice, for the prosecuting attorney was also the judge, so to speak.
> 
> Perhaps Bo, Luke, Jessy, and Cooter were wrong, but the question still remains:
> What constitutes lawful authority?



Boss Hog was the lawful authority. He was elected by the people... they could have voted him out or impeached him if they wanted to.... If Sennacharib and Nero were lawful authorities then certainly Boss Hog was too. It was the duty of Bo and Luke and Daisy to submit to him.
That being said... Bo and Luke should have led a revolt, hung Boss Hog, Rosco, and all of their comrades, from the nearest tree. They should have then promptly got down on their knees to repent of having failed to submit to those in authority over them... when they were finished, they should have got back up and established a more just local government...


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Robin Hood stole from the rich to give to the poor. Sounds like socialism to me.



Yep. He should have stolen from the poor and given to the rich... that would have made him a good capitalist!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 27, 2005)

there wasn't much at that time...hello. Also some were social outcasts for various and many times unfair situations (not speaking of the drunks)


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 8, 2005)

*The Dukes of Hazzard are Calvinists!!!!!*

In the episode where Rosco hired a hitman to take out Bo and Luke:

Uncle Jesse got hurt and was on death's door. Later on Bo, Luke, and Daisy prayed for him. There prayer was a humble acknowledgment of God's sovereignty with an understanding that God will do as He pleases in the lives of men.

2) They do not mindlessly acquiese to corrupt politicians (see the Covenanters and the Huguenots).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Robin Hood stole from the rich to give to the poor. Sounds like socialism to me.




he stole from the government who was overtaxing the people and gave the money back. Government should not overstep their bounds and steal from the people to line their pockets.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...



, , a thousand times


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> ...



Actually, if we accept the Prince of Theives version (i.e. Kevin Costner), then Robin (Lord Locksley) was actually a lesser magistrate and would have had the full support of Calvin in his revolt against the tyrannical sherrif, especially since he was upholding the true king's throne as well.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



That is very, very true. The Dukes of Hazzard today was hilarious.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2005)

The Phony King of England Lyrics by Phil Harris from the Disney edition of _Robin Hood_

Oh the world will sing of an English King 
A thousand years from now 
And not because he passed some laws 
Or had that lofty brow 
While bonny good King Richard leads 
The great crusade he's on 
We'll all have to slave away 
For that good-for-nothin' John 

Incredible as he is inept 
Whenever the history books are kept 
They'll call him the phony king of England
A pox on the phony king of England! 

He sits alone on a giant throne 
Pretendin' he's the king 
A little tyke who's rather like 
A puppet on a string 
And he throws an angry tantrum 
if he cannot have his way 
And then he calls for Mum while he's suckin' his thumb 
You see, he doesn't want to play 

Too late to be known as John the First 
He's sure to be known as John the worst 
A pox on that phony king of England! 

While he taxes us to pieces 
And he robs us of our bread 
King Richard's crown keeps slippin' down 
Around that pointed head 
Ah! But while there is a merry man 
in Robin's wily pack 
We'll find a way to make him pay 
And steal our money back 

The minute before he knows we're there 
Ol' Rob'll snatch his underwear 
The breezy and uneasy king of England 
The snivellin' grovellin' 
Measly weasely 
Blabberin' jabberin' 
Gibberin' jabberin' 
Blunderin' 
Wheelin' dealin' 
Prince John, that phony king of England 
Yeah!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The Phony King of England Lyrics by Phil Harris from the Disney edition of _Robin Hood_
> 
> Oh the world will sing of an English King
> ...



That is so awesome! You by far win the coolest post of the day!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2006)

This one is for you, Jacob!  

[video=youtube;kS3m3aleTKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS3m3aleTKk[/video]


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow...too awesome...beyond cool...thanks!


----------

